
Customer service, not Ruby on Rails - peter123
http://www.zeldman.com/2009/05/12/customer-service-not-ruby-on-rails/
======
nathanwdavis
woopdidoo!! As if allowing the customer to close their account is really so
'above and beyond'. We all know that the primary reason for 37Signals' success
is RoR.

